# Vintage tractor auction



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

This vintage tractor auction took place a couple a miles away from me, supposedly gross sales was $2 million. There were definitely some 'rare' tractors available. Normally, a vintage tractor auction is not just one guy's collection as this one was. One paper reported 2-3 thousand people attended. Just a small burg (actually called Hadley, not Lapeer as the paper states in a couple of areas), with no stop light (4 way stop sign thou). He like the orchard tractors for their steam line looks (he was a Ford executive, I believe).

Larry

PS it was reported that one of the Minny Moline's fetched $200,000 alone!

http://www.detroitnews.com/picture-gallery/business/autos/joyrides/2016/06/13/vintage-specialty-tractor-auction-in-lapeer/85830228/


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

There are sure some rare and unique ones.

Once in a lifetime auction


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

That UDLX Minneapolis Moline is one rare bird! I've seen one other at our local threshing bee. If I'm not mistaken, the owner doesn't live too far from barnrope. Top speed of 38 mph!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice tractors.....never knew Plymouth built a tractor......very interesting. The prices seemed very reasonable......


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice tractors.....never knew Plymouth built a tractor......very interesting. The prices seemed very reasonable......


Not the same Plymouth.

I watched part of that auction on RFDtv.

Quite the collection. Wifey wanted a UDLX.... Looks like the Minny Mos were good investments.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice tractors.....never knew Plymouth built a tractor......very interesting. The prices seemed very reasonable......


As someone else said not the car manufacturer. The Plymouth tractor company became Silver King after the Plymouth car company took them to court.

That was a heck of a lot of nice rare orchard tractors though.


----------

